# So Cal Snowboarding?



## HelixDnB (Feb 23, 2010)

So I'm looking for some reviews of SoCal snowboarding areas. I'm only familiar with Tahoe and Blue Mountain in Pa so I'm looking for some insight here. I'm very much a beginner (went probably 5 times last season, and 2 times in my life before that), my Fiance is also very much a beginner snowboarder but can ski quite well (Single blacks I think?). Somewhere in the vicinity of Burbank/LA (I know, I know, so 2ish hrs is preferable). I know that Mammoth is the place to go down south but that's not very easy to get to and back in a day, heh.

Anyway, let me know and thanks in advance,
-Helix


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bear mtn. Snow summit, Mt. High are pretty much the 3 you should be looking at. bear and summit are essentially the same mtn cause they are owned by the same company so you can go between the two via a quick shuttle ride and your ticket is good at both resorts. 

Summit is prob better for learning and becomming advancing riding skill, there are many wide open runs. Bear is pretty much a huge park; the whole thing is a park so imo it isn't as good to learn to ride at, but for park there is no question that it is one of the best parks in the world.

Mt. high is nice, but has shorter runs, I prefer bear/summit. 

I'd say go ride @ summit and check out bear for the last hour of riding or so if you're curious about what's over there


----------



## iSHRED9.0 (Nov 4, 2010)

if your gonna go often, mt high has a cheap season pass. for the most part everyone who rides bear hates on mt high. dont listen to them, mt high is the bee's knees


----------



## EnVme (Nov 5, 2010)

MT High is closer and easier to drive to and they open up yesterday!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

mt. high is alright, you should definitely take trips to both places and see which you like more. I like big bear because once i'm done snowboarding there's still alot of other stuff to do.. Wrightwood on the other hand is pretty lame with not a lot of other things going on...at least from my experience

no but their deal on the season pass is actually pretty good. Once I turn 21 and can't get the cheaper pre-season bear pass I might have to switch over and get high's pass...


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys - kind of a thread jack here (but will help OP)...
I have been living in Imperial (desert armpit of SoCal) for awhile and for the last two seasons I've been driving 4hrs each way to go to Snow Summit. I love Big Bear, but I'm moving to LA in a few months so I'll be closer to Mt High (1 hr drive from where I'll be living).

What do you guys think about Mt High? I know it's smaller than Big Bear by a lot, but it's so close that I just had to snatch up a season pass (only $299 a few weeks ago). I guess I took a pretty big chance without having ever boarded there...but at $299 I thought it was worth the risk.

The only negative I've really heard about Mt High is that there isn't much of a nightlife/ski-town for after boarding activities and that it can get super packed on weekends. Is it really that busy on weekends? The only times I'll be able to go up there is on weekends. Thanks!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

It's pretty busy on peak weekends. 
Bear = Summit > Mt. High > Snow Valley


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

i boarded bear for 2 seasons before venturing over to summit, and was pleasantly surprised by the longer runs.


----------

